# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Goliath frog

## frogguy1983

Just wondered if anyone has ever seen a goliath frog ever offered for sale?

----------


## John Clare

> Just wondered if anyone has ever seen a goliath frog ever offered for sale?


Not that particular species, no.  They are an endagered species and like other jumping Ranids they don't make good captives.

----------


## Kurt

I also believe that _Conraua goliath_ is listed on CITES Appendix I. _Conraua alleni_, Allen's slippery frog is sometime available under the name "goliath frog", but only as WC specimens.
The only _C. goliath_ I have ever seen in the flesh is perserved specimen on display at Harvard University's Museum of Natural History. They also have an _Ollotis_ (_Bufo_) _periglenes_ on display as well.

----------


## John Clare

I queried the CITES database earlier today and I saw no listing for _Conraua goliath_, Kurt.

----------


## Kurt

OK, then I guess they are not on Appendix I. Still doen't change the fact that you will not see one for sale anytime soon. So those who want a golith frog will have to settle for _Conraua alleni_.

----------

